# Tackle Box



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

Had fun making this one for myself.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

That's nice John. Nice scroll and also great choice of wood. That'll survive to be passed down. Love the cleats and clasp and rope handle. Quite my style.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

Nice box and beautiful scrollwork.


----------



## brown down (May 11, 2012)

that thing is sweet do you have pics of the inside? awesome job. i think you have given me an idea to give my nephews as a gift thanks :pics::pics:


----------



## Twig Man (May 11, 2012)

brown down said:


> that thing is sweet do you have pics of the inside? awesome job. i think you have given me an idea to give my nephews as a gift thanks :pics::pics:



Thanks I will look to see if I have another pic


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > that thing is sweet do you have pics of the inside? awesome job. i think you have given me an idea to give my nephews as a gift thanks :pics::pics:
> ...



awsome box there sharp


----------



## CodyC (May 12, 2012)

Great looking tackle box. I love the scrolled Bluegill. I'd also like to see the inside if you have another pic. Good stuff.


----------



## Brink (May 12, 2012)

Nice job. What wood and finish did you use?


----------



## Twig Man (May 12, 2012)

Brink said:


> Nice job. What wood and finish did you use?



Cedar and I used a poly


----------



## Twig Man (May 12, 2012)

here are some pics of the inside


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2012)

Too cool! Nicely done!


----------



## NeilYeag (May 18, 2012)

Yep Very Very Cool.

Neil


----------



## drycreek (May 18, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Twig Man (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Kenbo (May 22, 2012)

Now that is a very cool tackle box. It sure as heck beats those plastic ones that you get at the stores. I agree with everyone else that the scrolling is a fantastic touch. Very nicely done.


----------

